# American chestnut seedlings for sale



## iceman1750 (Jun 29, 2004)

American chestnut seedlings are available in Michigan through a number of county conservation districts. The American Chestnut Council (ACC) sells or has sold seedlings to districts including Barry, Benzie, Cheboygan, Isabella, Leelanau, Livingston, Missaukee, Oceana, Otsego, and Wexford Conservation Districts and to individuals. ACC would prefer to sell to Conservation Districts, but if you cannot get your local CD to sell them to you, they can be ordered by contacting Jim Skipper at 231-884-0344 or at [email protected]. Please work through your local CD first. ACC will only sell individuals a minimum order of 10, plus shipping. Two trees surviving deer and rabbits are required in order to produce nuts.


----------



## Lucky Dog (Jul 4, 2004)

What kind of soil and ground conditions do chestnuts like?


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

Lucky Dog said:


> What kind of soil and ground conditions do chestnuts like?


Well drained fertile soils - they don't like standing water.


----------



## Lucky Dog (Jul 4, 2004)

Radar420 said:


> Well drained fertile soils - they don't like standing water.


Dam, that rules my land out. 

Thanks.


----------



## TreeDizzle (Oct 19, 2005)

iceman1750 said:


> American chestnut seedlings are available in Michigan through a number of county conservation districts. The American Chestnut Council (ACC) sells or has sold seedlings to districts including Barry, Benzie, Cheboygan, Isabella, Leelanau, Livingston, Missaukee, Oceana, Otsego, and Wexford Conservation Districts and to individuals. ACC would prefer to sell to Conservation Districts, but if you cannot get your local CD to sell them to you, they can be ordered by contacting Jim Skipper at 231-884-0344 or at [email protected]. Please work through your local CD first. ACC will only sell individuals a minimum order of 10, plus shipping. Two trees surviving deer and rabbits are required in order to produce nuts.


Iceman, when you mention two surviving trees needed to produce nuts, how close do they need to be to each other?


----------



## Hear fishy fishy (Feb 9, 2013)

Spacing depends on the kind of chestnut as they will mature at different sizes. About mature size determines the spacing. I would add a few in an area incase they die. They appear harder than fruit trees to grow in my experience so I would plant a few together.


----------



## TreeDizzle (Oct 19, 2005)

Hear fishy fishy said:


> Spacing depends on the kind of chestnut as they will mature at different sizes. About mature size determines the spacing. I would add a few in an area incase they die. They appear harder than fruit trees to grow in my experience so I would plant a few together.


Thanks for the response. I didn’t plant them in rows, they are surrounding a food plot. If two trees are 25-30 yds apart, will they be able to pollinate each other?


----------



## Hear fishy fishy (Feb 9, 2013)

yes they will be able to pollinate. You might have better production on one side over the other due to prevailing winds.


----------

